
Secret UFO files? In Canada the truth is out there – online and searchable - aspenmayer
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2020/07/27/secret-ufo-files-in-canada-the-truth-is-out-there-online-and-searchable.html
======
aspenmayer
The database:

[https://www.bac-
lac.gc.ca/eng/discover/unusual/ufo/Pages/def...](https://www.bac-
lac.gc.ca/eng/discover/unusual/ufo/Pages/default.aspx)

For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200730060029/https://www.thest...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200730060029/https://www.thestar.com/amp/news/canada/2020/07/27/secret-
ufo-files-in-canada-the-truth-is-out-there-online-and-searchable.html)

------
Stierlitz
Why would these highly technically advanced space aliens travel here in their
space ships, only to buzz secret US air bases?

If the US airforce now has access to such technology then why are they still
using ignited distillate of petroleum to power their aircraft.

------
RikNieu
Wasn't there supposed to be a senate briefing about UFOs this week?

~~~
aspenmayer
Yeah, I think they even mentioned that in the article. I guess Canada wanted
to capitalize on the attention on the issue and make some hay for themselves.

